# Has your housetrained dog ever pee'd on the christmas tree?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Micah did last year.  Completely housetrained, and never done such a thing. We were away for 6 days in Florida with my SO's family, and my mother watched the fur and feathered kids. She let him out of his crate to run around before letting him out for a potty break and he apparently though we were kind enough to put a tree up in the living room for him to use so he didn't have to go outside in the cold wet temps. 

Just came to mind given that we are using a fake tree this year...hopefully it won't look as "real."


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My mom's poodle did this one year when they came to visit on christmas morning...ON THE PRESENTS!!! My dogs looked at him like he was crazy! After it was cleaned up we all had a good laugh!


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL!! I almost spit out my coffee. Kai has never done such a thing, but if she did, I don't even think I could get mad. I never really thought about it, but it is a live tree, so I could see how it would be confusing.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Nope, our girls have never tried that but I have heard of that happening with some friends that have male dogs. Here's a note; one of our male cats marked a tree once - guess where that tree went - outside!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nope but we also dont use live trees. I personally cant stand live trees. The cats like to sleep in the fake ones and the dogs pretend they're presents sleeping under it lol.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No that hasn't happened to us. We don't put up a Christmas tree, but at my parent's house they put up a live one. We took the dogs there for Christmas last year and they ignored it.

But then again, Niko still hasn't learned to lift his leg to pee yet, so he doesn't even pee on trees outside.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope but when we first switched from our old fake tree to live ones, my terrier mix eyed it a few times in a way that I thought he might!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh yeah, I have had that happen. Then I had no sooner cleaned up the mess then two cats raced to the top of the tree and the entire thing toppled over, shattering glass balls everywhere.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley gives it serious thought every year, I have to watch him like a hawk when we first bring it in. After a few hours and yelps from me when I see him lifting his leg, he gives up.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

we didn't get a tree last year because we had just adopted Dodger and we weren't sure how he'd be with the live tree. Chopper (who's male) has never peed on a tree, I don't have to worry about this anymore because the poor old guy can't lift his leg to pee anymore. I think this year we're getting a tree, I'm a little nervous on how he'll react to a live tree in the house since he marks every tree outside lol. It should be interesting.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

This will be Bandit's first Christmas so I don't know if he would or not. But he doesn't lift his leg yet..... But that is funny you can't help but to laugh. Dogs usually do like to lift their legs on trees and bushes... Maybe he did it from a natural instinct to mark his territory on the tree sent.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

My former mom-in-law's lab peed on the tree every year.

My hubby made a round platform base, then we take a 6' pole & screw it thru the base. Put the tree on the base, tie it to the pole, and - voila - hanging Xmas tree! Safe for pets & kids. Now, if he'd just patent the darn thing, I could quit work...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL well that's an interesting question!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

No, but we have seen glowing yellow eyes peering out at us from between the branches, flashing with the lights... darn cat.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

ROFL! This will be Max's first and Callan's as well. We do use a fake tree but it should be interesting 2 dogs and their first x-mas tree. I hope I still have ornaments when its over.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

hahahahaha every single one of my past and present male dogs have pee'd on our fake xmas tree, gifts and all!  That tree has been disinfected, hosed etc so many times now it's not funny. We bought a cheaper smaller tree one year to see if perhaps they were doing it because they could smell previous pee, nope didn't help the new tree got christened to. Xmas gifts don't go under our tree any more until all dogs are in bed xmas eve and the area surrounding the tree has been moped. It's an ordeal.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess I've been pretty lucky none of my dogs have done that and that none of the cats climb the tree (especially when I had 7 cats here!)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

never had this happen with any of my dogs, but like Shawn my kitties sure love climbing it


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe Micah just felt that Christmas has been overcommercialized and was expressing his displeasure at such. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

No, but if there is snow on the deck, my girl thinks that qualifies as "ground" and is fair game for taking a squat. SIGH!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hahaha! Reminds me of the time my friend's kid peed in one of the Home Depot display toilets (under my watch)... I thought it was hilarious, a lady yelled at me that I was just encouraging the behavior... Yea cuz adults pee in Home Depot display toilets all over the place because no one told them not to


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I have to keep a close eye on my mini dachshund...he will hike his leg on the presents. I NEVER have trouble with him doing that- except at Christmas. Last year he aimed at my mother in-laws present. While opening gifts I announced that I wrapped her present with scented paper...she sniffed it and the look on her face was worth a million bucks!!! She was a good sport and asked if Peanut had gotten to her gift and I said yes. Gotta love that lil guy...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

none of my dogs have ever peed
on the X-Mas tree. 5 yrs. ago my
GF painted our X-Mas tree on a
6 foot tall, 5 foot wide canvas. we hung
the painting on the wall. we hung it
in the corner so that it spreads across
two walls. yes, we decorate it with lights,
tinsle and oraments. it's up year round.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

O MY....I never even thought about it!!! 

I am not huge on the tree thing...we actually have a Charlie Brown Tree for the great room upstairs so I think that will be it this year....LOL


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Nada ... DJ take a few sniffs at it but could really care less. I love the smell of a fresh fur tree during the Christmas Holidays !


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

:happyboogie:This will be my 5 month olds first Christmas....have I said I have the 48 inch x pen ready to surround the treee???? :wild:


----------

